# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  İşte PKK'nın Son Durumu!

## bozok

*İşte PKK'nın Son Durumu!*

 

*Teslim olan PKK üyesinin itirafları.*

Hakkari'de PKK/KONGRA-GEL terör örgütü mensubu *'Partizan'* kod adlı Y.C. isimli şahsın, 20 Ağustos 2008 günü şemdinli ilçesinde güvenlik güçlerine teslim olduğu belirtildi. 

Hakkari Valiliği'nden yapılan yazılı açıklamada, şahsın 2005 yılı Ağustos ayında PKK/KONGRA-GEL terör örgütüne katıldığı, örgüte katıldıktan sonra kendisine daha önce anlatılan ortamdan çok farklı bir ortamla karşılaştığını belirttiği ifade edildi. şahsın alt birimlerdeki bireylere* birbirlerine şüpheyle yaklaşmalarını sağlayacak bir sistem dayatıldığını* ve buna bağlı olarak her bireyin karşısındakini ajan olarak gördüğünü söylediği belirtildi. 

Ailesi ile 3 yıldır görüşme imkanı bulamadığını söylediği belirtilen Y.C.'nin, örgütteki aşırı şiddet ve baskıdan dolayı, kendisi gibi birçok teröristin de kaçmak istediğini fakat örgütün buna fırsat vermemek için insanlık dışı uygulamalara başvurduğunu söylediği kaydedilen açıklamada, *"ürgütün araziyi kime denk geleceği belli olmayan mayın/el yapımı patlayıcılar ile kirlettiğini, bunun haricinde birkaç olayın dışında önemli başarısının olmadığını ancak yalan açıklamalarla çok başarılı olduğunu göstermeye çalıştığını ve halkı kandırdığını, bu yalanlara artık kimsenin inanmadığını, bütün bu nedenlerden dolayı teslim olmak istediğini ve teslim olmayı tek kurtuluş yolu olarak gördüğünü beyan etmiştir"* denildi. 




23.08.2008 / İnternetajans

----------

